# Majority Of Fertility Clinics Fail To Meet Guidelines



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

United States article.....

http://www.redorbit.com/news/health/1643015/majority_of_fertility_clinics_fail_to_meet_guidelines/


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I can't say it's a huge revelation to me. Every time you see programmes about IVF in the U.S. they are always talking about 4 or 6 embryos back. I almost feel a little bit sorry for this clinic in the forefront of the Octuplet thing because they really aren't doing anythign a lot of oother clinics are. 
I'm not sure the U.S. would ever manage to get any realistic legislation through about it though; I mean the private patient has a much more "it's my money" attitude out there and this would be seen and major interferance in the system. What I think is far more likely is that American fertility clinics will be charged with the cost of supporting high number mutliple birth neonatal (and beyoned) care if they fail to a: ensure the patient has adequate healthcare to pay for it themseleves should it arise and/or b: fail to ensure the patients have the financial means to care for any children they do conceive. After all, the U.S. does not have the same NHS style healthy care/support structure we have and, although we complain about ours frequently, I'd rather have our system that the U.S. one. 

C~x


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Your right in the US there is no national health service it is a "pay as you go" system

So they are trying to get the MOST for their money... It doesnt make sense but part of me can see the mentality.


----------

